# If a mother lied on the childs birth certificate...



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

If a mother lies on the childs birth certificate and puts down her new boyfriend as the childs father instead of her ex (who she said was the father biologicaly, although she tells the baby to call the new boyfriend daddy) are there any legal penalties?

As far as I know, a birth certificate is a legal document so to leave the father off is one thing (if the parents are unmarried then the father has to be there and she has to leave it blank if he is absent) but to name someone else would be different, wouldn't it?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

No I'm sure there wouldn't be any legal problems. The person on the birth certificate can be anyone who has responsibility for the kid I guess. I don't actually know though.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've just found this..

Laws on Registering The Birth of a Child - Law And Parents (UK)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought i could only be the real 2 parents unless the mother/father has a new partner that has adopted the child

good link janice


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> No I'm sure there wouldn't be any legal problems. The person on the birth certificate can be anyone who has responsibility for the kid I guess. I don't actually know though.


I mean will the mother be charged for lying on a legal document?

.... this is frustrating....

Ok, HYPERTHETICALY..... if a girl who we will call Marie had a short relationship with a guy who we will call Dom. She gets preganant through her own ignorance and tells him after they break up.

Marie is moving from friend to friend, sleeping on sofas, has a bad relationship with her parents and is unemployed. The get back together for the babies sake but it falls apart again. Dom goes through ALL her options including short term fostering and abortion and says he will suport her choice. Marie goes off on one saying that abortion is like gunning down kids in a nursary and says that Dom will never have anything to do with HER BABY.

In the mean time both Dom and Marie meet new people who are ok with taking on the responsibilities of being a step-parent. Dom tries to keep the relationship amicable for the unborn childs sake but Marie won't have any of it, registers the birth without the father there (but possibly with her new boyfriend there) and only alows Dom to see the baby when Marie meets him to tell him that the baby will be calling her new boyfriend 'Daddy' but there was no talk of adoption.

Eventualy, Dom gives up on Marie calming down and starts to go through the courts. Dom and his new girlfriend want to set up an account to save mony for the baby's future but if he isn't on the birth certificate the bank won't set it up unless Marie is there.

In that situation, if Marie put her new boyfriend down as the father, would she be liable for prosicution?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

i would have thought she would be liable for prosicution as its false information on a legal document


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*This is only my oppion,but i would have thought that in a case as you've described a DNA test would be in order, because the true father would need to prove he is actualy the father.*


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

There's a possibility that this sort of things happens anyway when a girl gets pregnant but isn't sure who the baby's father is (i know this isn't the situation your describing) so puts the current guy down as no-one is any the wiser BUT i'd have to say IMO....in the situation your talking about it could well be illegal as she is KNOWINGLY providing false information for a legal document and should she and this current guy split up, he would be liable for maintenance for the child as named father on the certificate but could then dispute it because he knows that in fact, he isn't!

It all becomes quite complicated really......other than that...they are raising this child with lies from the beginning....which is WRONG!!! The child has every right to know who it's real father is, not the one that 'mummy' wants to be cos the other one isn't flavour of the month anymore. There are also future medical issue's to consider, what if the child needs something that only the natural father may be able to provide?? His/hers medical history on the father's side?? etc etc

I dont think anyone has the right to deny a child either parent unless they are a danger to that child's well being in any way.


Ok...i'll get off me soap box now LOL


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> in the situation your talking about it could well be illegal as she is KNOWINGLY providing false information for a legal document and should she and this current guy split up, he would be liable for maintenance for the child as named father on the certificate but could then dispute it because he knows that in fact, he isn't!
> 
> It all becomes quite complicated really......other than that...they are raising this child with lies from the beginning....which is WRONG!!! The child has every right to know who it's real father is, not the one that 'mummy' wants to be cos the other one isn't flavour of the month anymore. There are also future medical issue's to consider, what if the child needs something that only the natural father may be able to provide?? His/hers medical history on the father's side?? etc etc


I agree completely....and I'm possibly being a little vindictive, but I want to cause 'Marie' some of the pain she is putting people through over the last year and hopefully, ask Dom to bring it up with his lawyers...and a bit and I'm worried that IF she breaks up with her new boyfriend, then the next one is going to be 'daddy' too.... and the next one, and the next one..... and baby is going to grow up very confused....I also wonder how 'Marie' would feel if baby was encouraged to call some one else 'Mummy'... saying that, I still need to get hold of a copy of the birth certificate to check on my hunch.

This is a very ugly side of me. Sorry.


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

in my case though this is in the States, my birth certificate is totally confusing. It was sent in before my given name was ever noted so it reflects under the first name "baby". The last name and listed fathers name is that of my grandfather as my mother was not married at the time of birth. In the 40's and 50's it was taboo to have children out of wedlock so for the sake of argument when the nurse inquired as to fathers name, my grandmother gave them the name of my grandfather. It took nearly an hour through record search to find the birth certificate as if did not have my mothers given birth last name and did not reflect my name. To compound it, the nurse put the wrong year down, noting according to the birth certificate that I am a year younger than I actually am. Records can be so confusing.....


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I reckon it would be possible for the real dad to take the mum to court no probs as she knowingly gave false info, and a simple dna test will confirm who the real dad is.

My son's dad is not on his certificate as I thought we weren't talking at the time (later found ot it was my oh-now ex- who just didnt tell him I'd had the baby!) My (then) oh wanted me to put his name on the certificate but I didn't. There is nothing under 'father'

My son calls my OH daddy but I have never lied to him about who his real dad is, not that he's old enough to understand but I will explain when he is then he can choose if he wants to call my OH daddy. He calls his real dad 'daddy ross'. I kinda wish I had put his real dads name on the certificate. Can I change it??

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

In my opinion the birth certificate should state the REAL fathers name or nothing at all. I think it is immoral to pretend someone is the babys father when they are not. 

Also does her new boyfriend realise the CSA will gun for him for money if she ever splits up with him because in the eyes of the law he is the father.

Dom would need to insist on a DNA test to have any legal rights to his child i believe and it is worth noting that she can remove the child from the country without his consent AND he would not be consulted in respect of any medical issues if he is not the childs LEGAL father.

Imagine that... child is critically ill in intensive care and he has no rights to see the child or get any information about the condition .

To deny a man the right to be a father is just plain wrong.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> I agree completely....and I'm possibly being a little vindictive, but I want to cause 'Marie' some of the pain she is putting people through over the last year and hopefully, ask Dom to bring it up with his lawyers...and a bit and I'm worried that IF she breaks up with her new boyfriend, then the next one is going to be 'daddy' too.... and the next one, and the next one..... and baby is going to grow up very confused....I also wonder how 'Marie' would feel if baby was encouraged to call some one else 'Mummy'... saying that, I still need to get hold of a copy of the birth certificate to check on my hunch.
> 
> This is a very ugly side of me. Sorry.


Well i think before you go any further, you need to discover whether or not she's done anything wrong..... let's hope not 

If 'Dom' wants to be involved, he needs to see legal advice to find out where he stands as quite what his rights are as a father ( but not married ) i'm not sure, though im sure there'll be no doubt that if proven to be, the CSA will get their fingers in the pot regardless 

I wish 'Dom' luck in sorting out what appears could be a rather ugly business :huh:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> I reckon it would be possible for the real dad to take the mum to court no probs as she knowingly gave false info, and a simple dna test will confirm who the real dad is.
> 
> My son's dad is not on his certificate as I thought we weren't talking at the time (later found ot it was my oh-now ex- who just didnt tell him I'd had the baby!) My (then) oh wanted me to put his name on the certificate but I didn't. There is nothing under 'father'
> 
> ...


*Going by the link i put up at the begining a birth certificate can't be changed, not even if spelling mistakes are made.*


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> I reckon it would be possible for the real dad to take the mum to court no probs as she knowingly gave false info, and a simple dna test will confirm who the real dad is.
> 
> My son's dad is not on his certificate as I thought we weren't talking at the time (later found ot it was my oh-now ex- who just didnt tell him I'd had the baby!) My (then) oh wanted me to put his name on the certificate but I didn't. There is nothing under 'father'
> 
> ...


Im sure you probably can if you both consent to it  why not call CAB or ring a solicitor, they'll usually give you the gist over the phone...free


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> My son calls my OH daddy but I have never lied to him about who his real dad is, not that he's old enough to understand but I will explain when he is then he can choose if he wants to call my OH daddy. He calls his real dad 'daddy ross'. I kinda wish I had put his real dads name on the certificate. Can I change it??
> 
> xx


Yes, if you both fill in a form. He has your co-operation so it's not a problem.



rainy said:


> In my opinion the birth certificate should state the REAL fathers name or nothing at all. I think it is immoral to pretend someone is the babys father when they are not.
> 
> Also does her new boyfriend realise the CSA will gun for him for money if she ever splits up with him because in the eyes of the law he is the father.
> 
> ...


I agree and so does he. Unfortunetly 'Marie' doesn't, she just sees what she wants and nothing else....and there was me thinking that the mark of a good mother is one that puts the childs rights before her own wimsical desires.... how silly of me


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I would have thought the first step would be to order a copy of the childs birth certificate... its public records so that shouldnt be a problem.... then you would know if someone else was named father or not.

In either case a DNA test would be needed. if its positive and If she refuses to sign the agreement for either adding his name to the birth certificate or allowing him parental responsibility, he will have to go to court to fight for it. 

As much as i agree that this woman should be prosecuted if she has knowingly lied (surely she could just lie to the courts and say she wasnt sure who the dad waas), its unlikely anything much would happen.

And... CALLING ANOTHER PARENT MUMMY OR DADDY when the original parent is still on the scene is TOTALLY OUT OF ORDER! i dont care who i upset with that comment! My ex's colombian wh*re tried to force my daughter to call her mummy.... I wont publish my responce to her... i would end up getting banned!


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I would have thought the first step would be to order a copy of the childs birth certificate... its public records so that shouldnt be a problem.... then you would know if someone else was named father or not.
> 
> In either case a DNA test would be needed. if its positive and If she refuses to sign the agreement for either adding his name to the birth certificate or allowing him parental responsibility, he will have to go to court to fight for it.
> 
> ...


The current court case is about access, but when I get the copy of the birth certificate (probably on wednesday next week when I have money) we'll know what's going on to some degree.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> The current court case is about access, but when I get the copy of the birth certificate (probably on wednesday next week when I have money) we'll know what's going on to some degree.


HUGS

I wish all potential step parents were as reasonable as you sound!


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> HUGS
> 
> I wish all potential step parents were as reasonable as you sound!


I try to be reasonable, but I can be really unreasonable sometimes....yesterday I kept saying that I wished she would go and play on the motorway....among other things.... it's been hard because I have to stay calm while he falls apart, when CAFCASS call off the apointment over and over, when she sends him bitch messages and all the other stuff that goes with it and when I can let it all loose, I have to be carefull who I'm with and that it doesn't become a habbit so that the baby will grow up respecting BOTH of her parents, regardless of my opinion of the mother. I have to keep reminding myself that 'Marie' isn't worth 25 yrs in prison!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> Yes, if you both fill in a form. He has your co-operation so it's not a problem.
> 
> I agree and so does he. Unfortunetly 'Marie' doesn't, she just sees what she wants and nothing else....and there was me thinking that the mark of a good mother is one that puts the childs rights before her own wimsical desires.... how silly of me


I hate it when women put their own bitterness before what is best for the child.

She can just lie and say he isn't the Dad (which it sounds like she will) so a DNA test will be essential.

Lets just hope nothing happens in the meantime that "Dom" gets excluded from because he isn't the "legal" father.

Good Luck, it must be extremely difficult for you


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have no idea how it works, but personally i think the mother should get in trouble for lying if she knows the truth.

But then if you think about sperm or egg donation.....you write your partner down then


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> The current court case is about access, but when I get the copy of the birth certificate (probably on wednesday next week when I have money) we'll know what's going on to some degree.


Copies are less than a £10 i believe


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

£17 for a replacement one. I checked when I called the registary office to find my closest one.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> £17 for a replacement one. I checked when I called the registary office to find my closest one.


Gosh...gone up quite a bit since i last got a replacement then  lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

piosongirl Yes you can aslong as you say its ok he can be added  

"Maire" sounds bitter like my OH's ex who uses her child as a weapon agaisnt oh as and when she fancies, Oh's isnt even his real dad (shes a bike! oh was stupid and didnt realise till dss was 3yrs old that hes isnt his) 

Women like them give us bad names, A dad (with in reason) should always have a right to see thier child/ren and without the "you can only see my child if you give me £££" a child shouldnt be all about money and what you can get out of it


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm sorry but I don't know where you stand with the birth certificate problem.

I would suggest getting a DNA test done though, so that it can be proved 'Dom' is the dad. If babies where born after a certian year (I'm not sure which, but I think 2006/7) then the real dads have alot more rights than they used to, so it's worth finding out about that too.

As for getting the child to call someone else daddy, then sorry, but personally I don't see a problem with this, as long as the child understands it has two dads, and both men are going to stick around. I was brought up by another man when I was younger and I understood I had two dads, it never caused me any harm, the only people it caused harm to were the other kids at school I tried to explain it too!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Couldn't you just claim you thought the new fella was daddy? No one is gonna find out if biological dad doen't want anything to do with the child, so no harm done really. Just might be a problem if they split up and then he wants to abstain from all responsibility because he isn't really the father, then there would be problems.

Char
xxx


----------

